# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  TSK ‘Bir Gerçekle' Yüzleşmeli!

## bozok

*TSK ‘Bir Gerçekle’ Yüzleşmeli!*

 

*Küresel güçler Türkiye’yi “istedikleri” gibi dönüştürüp, TSK’yı da amaçlarına uygun şekilde “dizayn etmek” istiyorlar!*


Başbuğ* “güzel”* konuştu! Her kavrama* “referans”* isimler vererek değindi, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin *“özünü”* tarif etti, hatırlattı! Ama* “bence net ve acı yüzleşmeden”* şimdilik uzak kaldı! Peki *“nedir bu kaçınılmaz” yüzleşme?* Maddeler halinde bazı noktaları hatırlatayım, sonra *“sonuca”* gidelim... 


“... *1-* Bill Clinton Mayıs 1997’de *‘Yeni bir Yüzyıl için Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisi’* adı verilen belgeyi imzaladı. Belgenin özü* ‘çıkarlara dayanan ekonomik milliyetçiliğin’*, gerekirse silah gücüyle dünyaya egemen kılınması üzerine bina edilmişti. Aynı belgede şu cümleler yer aldı” ... 200 milyon varillik petrol rezerviyle Hazar Denizi bölgesi (Türkmenistan, Kazakistan, üzbekistan, Kafkasya, İran, Kuzey Irak, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu) dünyanın artan enerji talebini karşılamada önemli bir rol oynamaya adaydır... Kendi petrol kaynaklarımız tükeneceğinden bu bölgedeki kaynaklara ulaşmak, ABD’nin yaşamsal çıkarlarından biridir... 

*2-* Bölgedeki dinamiklerin ve ABD’nin tavrının değiştiğini düşünen Türk Genelkurmay’ı, 1997’de* “Milli Askeri Strateji Konsepti*’ni (MASK)” değiştirdi ve* “aktif güvenlik politikası, bölgenin bağımsızlığı, TSK’nın modernize edilerek bağımlı olduğu noktaların tespit ve iyileştirilmesi”* gibi dinamiklere farklı bakmaya başladı. 

*3-* Bölgeye yerleşmek isteyen* “güçler”*, TSK’nın* “bölgede barışçıl merkezli bir yapıya sıcak bakmasından ve kararların Brüksel veya Washington yerine Ankara’dan alınmasından”* ciddi anlamda rahatsız olmuştu. Ayrıca MASK’ın, ABD ve NATO’suz değiştirilmesi* “eleştiriliyor”* ve *“...Türkiye’nin bölgede bağımsız bir güvenlik faktörü olarak güçlenmesi ve artan askeri gücü, istikrarsızlığı artırmaktadır”* deniliyordu. 

*4-* Aynı dönemde ABD makamlarının raporlarında *“Türkiye’nin 2015 yılına kadar alacağı tavrın ve ülke içindeki gelişmelerin”* ABD’nin *“ana çıkarlarının”* bulunduğu Büyük Ortadoğu bölgesinde belirleyici olacağı belirtiliyordu... 

*5-* Bunlar olurken Türkiye 1999-2001 arasında tarihinin en büyük* “finansal manipülasyonu”* ile karşı karşıya kaldı. 57. Hükümet* “pasifize”* edilip Kemal Derviş’e teslim edilirken, koalisyon partileri siyasi dinamik içinde eridi.* “Türkiye’nin değerlerinin tasfiye edilmesi süreci”* başladı. 

*6-* *“TBMM’den geçmeyen tezkere” “küresel güçleri”* daha da kızdırdı. Nisan 2004’te BOP’u anlatan ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powel,* “...Irak, Türkiye, Pakistan ve diğer İslam cumhuriyetleri gibi bir İslam cumhuriyeti olacak...”* dedi. 

*7-* Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’da* “kendi amaçları doğrultusunda”* TSK’yı *“tasarrufu”* altına almak isteyen sadece ABD değildi... Avrupa Birliği (AB) de aynı amaçta birçok giriş yaptı ve maalesef kağıt üstünde bazı kazanımlar elde etti... Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül (hatırlatalım bazı çevrelerin cumhurbaşkanı adayı) 2005 yılında AB Savunma Bakanları Konseyi toplantısına katıldı ve *“Türkiye’nin AB muharebe gruplarında”* yer almasını öngören anlaşmayı imzaladı. Bu anlaşmaya göre Türkiye, karar mekanizmalarında yer almayacak ama *“AB’nin herhangi bir bölgedeki olaylara müdahale etmesini”* sağlamak amacıyla oluşturulacak yapıya *“güç”* verecekti. 

*8-* Türkiye’de, rejimle* “düellosu”* olanlar ve devlet düşmanı eski* “bazı fraksiyon mensupları”* yukarıdaki dinamiklerle eşzamanlı harekete geçti ve TSK’ya* “saldırı”* da yerlerini aldı... 

Sevgili dostlar, İlker Başbuğun* “TSK’ya saldırı”* olarak anlattığı süreç işte bu! 

*Peki durum değişti mi?* Obama sonrası* “küresel güçlerin”* bölgemizdeki amaçları değişecek mi? Obama öncesi* “küresel güçlerin”* istediği doğrultuda hareket eden* “ABD yönetimi”* TSK’ya karşı olanlar ile yaptığı işbirliğinden vazgeçecek mi? 

*Sonuç 1:* Başbuğ* “mükemmel”* detaylara temas etti ama* “saldırı”* geldiği yer açısından bana göre* “eksik”* tarif edildi! 

*Sonuç 2:* TSK, bir gerçekle yüzleşmek zorunda; Türk ve İslam düşmanı olarak* “siyasi prim”* yapan bir şahıs şimdi NATO Genel Sekreteri ve *“küresel güçlerin”* merkez olduğumuz bölgede TSK’yı* “kendi amaçları uğrunda bastırma-sıkıştırma-dönüştürme-kullanma”* istekleri Obama’ya rağmen devam ediyor. Hatta bu *“yerleşik yapılar”* henüz Obama’dan daha güçlü! Böyle bir yapı içinde TSK, kendisine yönelik *“planı”* içeriden* “irtica”* gibi hafif aklileştirmelerle* “geçiştirecek mi”* yoksa* ana “yapı” ile yüzleşip “tehdit algılamasını”* yeniden tarif edecek mi? 

Son söz: Başbuğ güzel konuştu, *“sorgulamayı”* yaydı-çeşitlendirdi ama bence TSK’nın da Türkiye’nin de;* “İçeride o topluluk var, bunlar var, irtica geliyor”* gibi sanal söylemler yerine* “küresel güçler”* ve amaçları ile yüzleşme zamanı çoktan geldi! *Gerçeği görelim; “yeni dünya düzeninde küresel güçler”* Türkiye’yi *“istedikleri”* gibi dönüştürüp, TSK’yı da amaçlarına uygun şekilde* “dizayn etmek”* istiyorlar! 


*Yiğit Bulut* 
[email protected]

*15.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ Sonrası Aklıma Takılanlar*


 

*Başbuğ konuşurken hiç not almadım. Bazı noktaları aklımın bir köşesinde tuttum ve yanlarına bir soru işareti koydum.*

Dün* “sorgulamaya”* başladım, bugün devam edeceğim ve daha kısa tutacağım. Başbuğ konuşurken hiç not almadım. Bazı noktaları aklımın bir köşesinde tuttum ve yanlarına bir soru işareti koydum. 

Neydi bunlar ? 

Hemen aktarayım; 

*1-* Konuşmada sıkça* “referans”* olarak adı geçen Huntington, TSK ve Türk Devleti açısından* “itibarlı bir adam mıdır” ?* 

*2- “Medeniyetler çatışması”* *tezinin sahibi olan ve “ana fikir”* *olarak “Hristiyanlarla Müslümanlar’ın” savaşını ortaya atarak, 1997 sonrası ortaya çıkan “fiili işgale” gerekçe “yaratan bu kişi, Türk Devleti’nin Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın “Devlet ile ilgili” verdiği detaylarda “referans” olabilir mi?* 

*3-* Huntington’un yaratmaya çalıştığı* “yeni dünya düzeni”* için *“yeni bir diyalektik”* bir yapıdır. Bu* “diyalektik”* ABD’de *“askeri-endüstriyel”* kompleks tarafından kullanılan ve* “Obama’nın karşısında-rağmen”* seçim kazandığı* “ana tezdir”!* Türkiye kendi askerine* “çuval geçiren”* askeri-endüstriyel yapının* “fikir babasını”* referans olarak alabilir mi? 

*4-* TSK, Avrupa Birliği projesine nasıl bakmaktadır?* “Etnik ayrımcılıktan kaçan”* bütünleştirici bir Cumhuriyet tezini,* “Türkiye topraklarında yaşayanlardan bir millet kurma”* dinamiği üstüne kuran yapı, AB’nin *“etnik azınlık tanıyacaksınız”* isteklerini* “tehdit”* olarak kabul eder mi? 

*5- “Türkiyeli dolayısıyla Türk olmak”* üst kimliği *“Avrupa Birliği içinde erimek ve ayrışmak”* ile çelişir mi? TSK bu *“detaylara”* nasıl bakar ve algılar? 

*6-* TSK, uluslarası finans kapital dinamiklerin* “Türkiye için”* yazmaya çalıştıkları senaryolara nasıl bakar? Türk topraklarından *“karşılıksız”* bir *NABUCO projesi* geçmesi ve bunun geçmesi için *Ermenistan ile “karşılıksız tavize” dayanan bir ilişki kurulmaya zorlanmamız, TSK açısından ne ifade eder?* Avrupa’nın* “enerji arz güvenliği”* için Ermenistan ile *“ilişkiye”* zorlanan bir Türkiye gerçeği TSK’yı rahatsız eder mi? 

*7-* KKTC’nin *“Avrupa yönetiminde bir Rum Kıbrıs Kesimi”* içinde eritilmesi, TSK için* “ne anlama”* gelir? Halen uygulanan politika doğru mudur? 

*8-* TSK,* “Küresel askeri endüstriyel”* yapının* “Uluslararası finans kapital”* dinamikler ile içinde bulunduğumuz bölgeyi *“yeniden düzenlemesini”* nasıl algılar ve* “ne gibi tedbirler”* almayı düşünür? 

*9-* Türkiye’nin* “ekonomik güvenliğinin”* olmaması acaba TSK’yı rahatsız eder mi ? Finansal güçlerin bu ülkede 2001-2002 döneminde* “yaptıkları”* darbeyi acaba TSK net olarak algılamış ve analiz etmiş midir? 

*10-* İran mı yoksa Türkiye topraklarında* “AB desteğiyle”* yayılma arzusu olan *“başka devletler mi”* daha büyük tehlikedir? TSK, terörü* “yaratan-destekleyen”* güçleri ve bağlı bulundukları ekolleri* “tam olarak”* tespit etmiş midir? 

*11-* İrtica *“kimler tarafından”* yaratılan gerektiğinde *“kullanılan”* bir oyundur? 

Bütün bu sorulara özellikle* “tehdit algılaması”* ve gerçek tehtidin* “nereden”* geldiğine cevap arayacak mıyız? Yoksa* “Terör, irtica, cemaat”* deyip* “işin kolayına” kaçarak* başımızı kuma mı gömeceğiz! 


*Yiğit Bulut* 
[email protected] 



*16.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Sayın Başkanım ben anlayamadım!*



*Yiğit Bulut*
*VATAN GZT.*
*20.04.2009*




Başlığa sığmadığı için tekrar yazayım; Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanım, kusura bakmayın ama* “kullandığınız”* referansların* “hikmetini”* ve çok geniş bir perspektiften gelip, sonucu üç kelime ile özetlemenizi inanın ben anlayamadım...

Birçok yazar arkadaşım *“müthiş entellektüel”* bulmuşlar ama benim yetersiz bilgim ve eksik aklım ile vardığım sonuç maalesef onlar gibi değil! 

Neden mi? 

Huntington* “nasıl Türk Devleti için referans”* oldu detayına koyduğum *“anlayamama”* şerhi devam etmekle birlikte, *“terör-irtica-cemaat”* olarak tarif ettiğiniz *“sonuç”*, çok açık söyleyeyim beni ikna etmedi! 

Peki* “büyük resim”!* Onla yüzleşmeye isteğimiz ve* “gücümüz”* yok mu! Yoksa o resmin* “imzacılarından biri olan Huntington’u referans”* alarak, bilerek-bilmeyerek* “büyük resmi”* ıskalıyor muyuz! 

İzninizle ben de bir açılım yapmayı deneyeyim...

*1-* Hıristiyan dünyanın karşıtı artık komünizm değil, *“İslam ve Müslümanlar”* 1945 sonrası ABD-Rusya çizgisinde oluşan* “diyalektik yapı”*, 11 Eylül saldırısı ile* “yeni bir hal”* aldı. Küresel güçler ve karşılarında *“Ortadoğu kaynaklı İslami terör”!* Obama* “geldi, bu iş bitti”* demeyin! Bitseydi; bu *“diyalektik yapının has oğlanı” Rasmussen*, NATO Genel Sekreteri olamazdı! 

*2-* *Ayrıca sormak istiyorum:* Obama seçildi ve* “2001 Eylül saldırısından”* bugüne Amerika’yı yöneten *“askeri-endüstriyel”* yapı yok mu oldu? Kennedy de aynı* “algılama”* içinde seçilmişti. Hatta asker başkan Eisonhower görevi kendisine devrederken 1961’de şu sözleri söylemişti:* “... Askeri-endüstriyel kompleks Amerika’yı ele geçirmeye başladı, bu gelişim yönetim için büyük tehlikedir”...* Sonra ne oldu? Malesef altını çizerek söylüyorum maalesef; kaleme aldıkları yazılarda *“Demokrasi geldi”* diyenler, *“Vietnam’dan çekilelim, askeri harcamayı kısalım”* diyen Kennedy’nin sonunu, gördüklerine inanamadan seyrettiler! Obama da* “desteklediğimiz”* iyi bir referans ama işi hiç ama hiç kolay değil! 

*3-* İşin bir de* “mali”* tarafı var... Bugün ekonomik kriz diye *“gösterilen”* küresel şirketlerin devletlerin* “içini boşaltma”* operasyonu! Amerikan halkının birikimleri* “emperyal olacak”* küresel oyunculara* “aktarıldı”...* Aynı kural AB için de geçerli... Dikkat edin trilyon dolar para *“verildi”...* Ulusal devletleri tasfiye etme sürecinin hemen öncesinde* “büyük devletlerin başına küçük adamlar”* stratejisi gereği kilit bütün ülkelerde *“basiretsiz yöneticiler”* iş başına getirildi. Almanya’da *“Doğu Alman Merkel”.* İtalya’da* “40 yıllık işe yaramaz Berlusconi”* Fransa’da* “ne Fransız ne de onlarla dindaş olan”* Sarkozy! Ulus devletler,* “ilginç adamlar”* ve kasaları* “kurtarma operasyonları”* adı altında* “şirketlere”* aktarılan ülkeler... Bu tehdit değil mi! 

Sayın Başkanım, çok mu karamsarım? İnanın değilim, gerçekçiyim ve en önemlisi *“büyük resmi”* görmeye çalışıyorum! Kendi kapasitem ile görebildiğim resim en azından şimdilik ucundan da tarif edebilsem, böyle! 

*Sonuç 1:* Müslüman-Hıristiyan çizgisinde* “medeniyetler çatışması”* yaratıp, kaos içinde* “ulus devletlerin”* kasalarını boşaltıp son hamlede tasfiye etmek isteyenler* “hala iş başındalar”!* Ve sadece Obama* “geldi”* diye bırakıp, gitmezler! 

*Sonuç 2:* Ulus devletlerin hatta imparatorlukların tavsiye edilmesi gereği *“büyük devletlerin”* başına* “yönetilebilir adamlar”* tezi tıkır tıkır işliyor... Yönetilebilir adamlar, yönetilebilir devletler! 

*Sonuç 3:* Küresel güçler için 11 Eylül sonrası başlayan süreç daha onyıllar sürebilir. Nereden mi biliyorum?* “Huntington”* tadında bir referans vereyim: Brzezinski ve Scowcroft aralarında konuşuyorlar ve bakın ne diyorlar; *“...1991 yılında Sovyetler Birliği’nin sona ermesi Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nın da sona ermesi oldu”!* Konuşmaya lütfen dikkat! Birinci Dünya Savaşını nasıl algılıyorlar ve nasıl bir süreç geliştiriyorlar! Bu *“tezi geliştirenler”* için belki II. Dünya Savaşı bile hala bitmedi, bırakın* “11 Eylül sonrasını”!* 

*Son söz:* Ben konuşmanızı çok beğendim ama* “bazı yerleri”* anlamadım ve birkaç* “referans şahsın”* Türk Devleti için* “kabul edilebilirliğini”* kavrayamadım! Sayın Başkanım! Türkiye *“çok kritik”* bir bölgede, çok kritik bir zaman sürecinden geçiyor ve umarım siz haklı çıkarsınız! Türkiye’nin bütün derdi;* “terör-irtica”* denecek kadar basittir! Benim gördüğüm* “küresel tehdit”* yoktur! Siz haklı çıkın, lütfen haklı çıkın!

...

----------


## bozok

*Teröristler de insanmış...*



*Sevr’siz, emperyalizmsiz Kürt meselesi*

Genel Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un yıllık değerlendirme toplantısı artık TSK’nın da Kürt meselesinde Amerikan planına teslim olduğunu gösteriyor. Konuşmanın Obama’nın Türkiye ziyaretinin hemen ardından yapılması ise son derece anlamlı; Obama gelmiş ve birileri hizaya girmiştir... 

İlker Başbuğ’un konuşması, tıpkı bundan önce yaptığı konuşma gibi yanlışlarla dolu. Daha önceki konuşma metninde olduğu gibi bol bol yabancı yazarlara gönderme var, ama bu Başbuğ’un entellektüel birikimini değil tam tersine kısırlığını gösteriyor. üünkü önemli olan çok okumak değil okuduklarından bir sentez üretebilmektir. Başbuğ ise maalesef bunu başaramamış. 

Başbuğ’un en büyük yanılgısı bölücü teröre ve terör örgütüne yönelik saptamaları. Başbuğ PKK’nın 1994’e kadar ideolojik bir örgüt olduğunu bu tarihten sonra ise etnik bir örgüte dönüştüğünü söylüyor. 

Doğru gibi duran bu tespitin çok önemli bir tehlikesi var. PKK kuruluşunda Marksist-Leninist söylemleri ağır basan bir örgüttü doğru, 1994’ten sonra ise Marksist-Leninist ideolojiyi tümüyle terk etti. Fakat PKK kurulduğunda da etnik temelli bir örgüttü. Nitekim Türk devleti ve TSK da PKK’yı en başından beri bölücü bir terör örgütü olarak değerlendiriyor ve onu aşırı sol örgütlerin yanına koymuyor. 

PKK’nın kimliği üzerine bu tespit son derece önemli çünkü asıl mesele şu ki bu bölücü terör örgütünü kimler kurdu, kimler destekliyor? 

Başbuğ’un büyük bir maharetle yanıtlamadığı bu sorular aslında bizim sorunumuzu ortaya koyuyor. Başbuğ bölücü terörden, teröristten, hatta terör örgütünün dış bağlantılarından söz ediyor ama nedense bu örgütün niçin ortaya çıktığını açıklamıyor. 

Hatta daha vahimini yapıyor, şeyh Sait Ayaklanması ve diğer bölücü Kürt ayaklanmalarının tarihine eğiliyor ve bu ayaklanmaların nedenleri arasında da memurların Kürtlere kötü davranışını gösteriyor. Bir yerde *“dış dinamikler ve kışkırtmalar”* da ayaklanma sebebi olarak sayılıyor ama ayaklanmanın kesinlikle etnik ayaklanma olmadığını belirtiyor. 

Görüldügü gibi Kürt meselesi üzerinde önemli bir tahrifat yapıyor Başbuğ. 

En baştan başlayalım, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduğundan bu yana, hatta tam kuruluş sırasındaki* ayaklanmalar tümüyle dış kaynaklıdır*, Başbuğ’un dediği gibi dış bağlantılı değil! 

Nitekim şeyh Sait Ayaklanmasını İngiliz devletinin tertiplediği, bunun gerisinde ise Musul Meselesi olduğu bilinmektedir. Ancak bu bir yorum değildir, çünkü bu ayaklanmanın liderleri yakalanmış, yargılanmış, yargılanma safhasında da arkalarındaki İngiliz desteği ortaya çıkmıştır. 

Kaldı ki dönemin İngiliz, Fransız, Rus ve Amerikan belgeleri de ayaklanmayı İngilizlerin tertiplediğini ortaya koymaktadır. 

Hadi diyelim Başbuğ, Reymond Aron okumaktan fırsat bulup bunları okuyamadı ama en azından Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın Güneydoğu’daki isyanlarla ilgili kendi kitabını okusaydı. Genelkurmay o dönemki ayaklanmaları tümüyle dışarıdan tertiplenen ayaklanma olarak görmektedir. 

Ama Başbuğ elbette tarihteki İngilizleri korumak için yapmıyor bunu. Asıl önemli olan PKK’nın arkasındaki gücü korumak. O nedenle terörle ilgili konuşmasının hiçbir yerinde Amerika lafı geçmiyor, PKK’ya dış destek veren ülkeler geçmiyor! 

PKK’yı kimin kurduğuna gelince, son derece basit. Bugün Kuzey Irak’taki kukla Kürt devletini kim kurduysa PKK’yı da o kurdu, yani Amerika. 

Elbette kuruluş evresinde örgüt aşırı sol argümanlarla hareket etti ama her dönem bölücüydü, etnik bir örgüttü ve zaten PKK’nın temel tespiti de Kürdistan’ın Türkiye’nin sömürgesi olduğudur. 

Fakat burada başka bir tahrifat daha var. Cumhuriyet dönemindeki ayaklanmalar etnik Kürtçü ayaklanmalar değilmiş Başbuğ’a göre. Ama başında bulunduğu TSK bugüne kadar bu ayaklanmaların etnik bölücü, Kürtçü ayaklanmalar olduğunu belirtiyor. 

Aslında Başbuğ bu konuşmasıyla, TSK’nın tüm geçmişinin üzerine bir çizgi çizmiş, TSK’nın geçmişini yok saymıştır. Bunun nedeni ise basittir, eğer Cumhuriyet dönemindeki ayaklanmalar dış destekli değilse bugünkü de değildir. O zaman, PKK’nın arkasında Amerika yoktur! Obama’dan sonra böyle bir konuşmanın yapılması da son derece normaldir. 

Ama Başbuğ tarihi bir meseleyi ele alırken tarihsel gerçekleri tümüyle bir kenara bırakmıştır. Konuşmasında Osmanlı’nın son dönemlerinden, Osmanlı’nın yıkılmasından bahsediyor, ama Osmanlı’yı yıkan devletlerden ve yıkan antlaşmalardan söz etmiyor. 

Etse, Türkiye’yi o dönem paylaşan emperyalizmden söz etmesi gerekir, ama Başbuğ emperyalizm diyemez! 

Hele hele o emperyalist devletlerin ismini vermesi gerekir ki onu hiç diyemez! 

Ve Sevr’den de bahsedemez! 

üünkü Sevr’den bahsetse, Türkiye’de bir Kürt meselesi, bir Ermeni meselesi olmadığını ortaya koyması gerekir. Sevr’de çizilen Kürdistan haritasının bugün uygulamaya konulduğunu tespit etmesi gerekir. Sevr’i o dönem başaramayan Amerika’nın bugün de bu planın arkasında olduğunu, bugün ise BOP haritasının Sevr haritasının yerine geçtiğini söylemesi gerekir. 

Ama söyleyemez çünkü Amarika’yla arasını bozmak istemez. üünkü Başbuğ’a göre Amerika emperyalist bir ülke değildir! Hatta ve hatta Irak’ta işgalci olan bir ülke bile değildir. 


*Amerika ve Türkiye* 

Başbuğ’a göre Amerika bir ulus-devlettir ve biz de Amerika’dan bunu örnek almalıyız! 

Bu gerçekten de Başbuğ’un dünya siyaset ve sosyoloji literatürüne özgün bir katkısıdır! Tebrik etmek gerekir. Amerikan Anayasası’nın, Amerikan üniversitelerinin, Amerikan sosyologlarının, Amerikan siyaset bilimcilerinin 200 yıldır göremediğini Başbuğ görmüş ve Amerika’nın bir ulus-devlet olduğunu bulmuştur! 

Ama Başbuğ yine de bu konuşmalarını yurtdışında yapmasın bizce, dinleyenler gerçekten gülebilir. 

Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, orijinal adıyla United Statets of America. Adı üstünde* “birleşik devletler”*.* Peki neden birleşik devletler?* üünkü Amerika’da kendi kendini yöneten devletler vardır ve Amerika da bu devletlerin birleşmesinden oluşmuştur. Bu devletlerin her birinin kendi özerkliği vardır ve *ABD’de siyasal sistem federasyondur!* 

Başbuğ daha lise düzeyinde bile bilinen bu gerçekleri bilmemekte ve *Amerika’nın bir ulus-devlet olduğunu* iddia etmektedir. Bununla da yetinmemektedir Türkiye’nin de Amerika gibi ulus-devlet olması gerektiğini söylemektedir! 

Türkiye-Amerika benzerliğini o kadar abartmıştır ki konuşmasının bir yerinde köy korucularından bahsederken Amerika’nın da bu sistemi örnek aldığını ve Irak’la Afganistan’da köy koruculuğunu başlattığını övünerek söylemektedir. 

İnsanın biraz düşünmesi gerekir; Amerika Irak ve Afganistan’da niçin var, biz Güneydoğu’da ne için varız? Başbuğ ABD’nin Irak’ta ve Afganistan’da işgalci ve sömürgeci bir devlet olduğunu gözden kaçırdığını sanabilir, ama aslında tam tersini yapmaktadır, Türkiye’nin de ABD gibi işgalci ve sömürgeci bir ülke olduğunu akıllara getirmektedir. 

Yazık demek gerekir, PKK’nın kurulduğundan bu yana söylediğini kalkıp bu ülkenin Genel Kurmay Başkanı da söyleyebilecekse... 


*Türkiye Silahlı Kuvvetleri değil Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri* 

Ama örnek Amerika olunca Başbuğ’un yanlışları gittikçe çoğalmaktadır. Türkiye’nin Amerikan tarzını benimsemesi için yapılan konuşmasında millet tanımı üzerinde de çok önemli yanlışlar yapmıştır. 

Atatürk’ün* “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran Türkiye halkına Türk milleti denir.”* tanımlamasını yorumlamıştır Başbuğ, ama yanlış yorumlamıştır. 

Doğru, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluşunda ırki, etnik, mezhepsel temeller değildir belirleyici olan. ünemli olan Türkiye coğrafyasında yaşamak ve devletin kuruluşuna katılmaktır. Eğer bunları yaptıysanız size Türk milleti denir. 

Buraya kadar doğrudur, ama Başbuğ bir adım daha atmış ve Atatürk’ün Türkiye halkı dediğini, Türk halkı demediğini, eğer Türk halkı dese bunun dışlayıcılık ve bölücülük olmuş olacağını söylemektedir. 

Bu ise inanılmaz bir gaflettir. Atatürk’ün Türkiye halkı demesinden kasıt basitttir, Türk milletinin coğrafi sınırlarını çizmiştir. Bu ise Misak-ı Milli’yle belirlenmiş Türkiye coğrafyasıdır. 

Ancak Atatürk’ün kastı Türk milletini bir üst kimlik olarak belirlemek ve Türkiye halkını ise bu milli kimliğin alt unsurları olarak almak değildir. Nitekim Atatürk’ün Türklük, Türk milleti ve Türkiye üzerine daha çok konuşması ve yazısı vardır. İsterse Başbuğ bunları da inceleyebilir. 

Ama çok basit bir sosyolojik karmaşa çıkmaktadır ortaya.* Madem Türkiye coğrafi bir tanımlamadır, neden bu coğrafyaya Türkiye denmiştir?* 

Soru son derece anlamlıdır, mesela Atatürk neden Anadolu halkı, Küçük Asya halkı gibi bir şey dememiştir? 

üünkü coğrafyayı coğrafya olmaktan çıkaran, ülke ve devlet haline getiren bir toplumsal tarih vardır. Coğrafyaların adları, o bölgede yaşayan milletlerin adıyla anılır. 

*Peki Türkiye ne demektir?* 

*üok basit; Türk ülkesi!*

Yani Başbuğ’un sandığı gibi Türkiye, alt etnik kimlikleri toparlayan bir isim değildir. 

Türkiye adı bin yıldır bu coğrafyanın adıdır, çünkü bin yıldır burada Türkler yaşar ve burası da Türklerin ülkesidir! 

Türkiye’de yaşayan halka da Türk halkı denilir, Türkiye halkı değil. 

Aynı şekilde Almanya’da yaşayanlara Alman halkı denir Almanya halkı değil! 

Türkiye’nin kültürel değerlerine Türk Kültürü, diline Türk dili denir. 

İnsanına Türk insanı denir. 

*Hatta askerine Türk askeri, ordusuna Türk Ordusu denir!* 

Başbuğ omzundaki yıldıza bir baksa, Türkiye Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin değil Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin Başkomutanı olduğunu görecektir. 

Demek ki dikkatli konuşmalıdır, çünkü Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri adına konuşmaktadır, Türkiye Silahlı Kuvvetleri adına değil! 

*Peki Başbuğ’daki kafa karışıklığı nereden gelmektedir?* 

Son yıllarda Türk’ü etnik bir kimlik olarak tanımlama ve gösterme çabaları etkili olmuştur.* İnsanlar Türk tanımlamasının dışlayıcı bir alt kimlik olduğuna inandırılmaktadır.* Halbuki Türk, bu coğrafyada yaşayan tüm insanları kapsayan bir kimliktir. 

Başbuğ’un dediği gibi bir isimdir ama eğer Türk’ü kullanmayalım, Türk milletini kullanalım derseniz yine yanlış yaparsınız. Mesela Almanya’da ve İngiltere’de, o devletler kendi halkını tanımlarken İngiliz derler, İngiliz milleti değil, Alman derler Alman milleti değil! 

Zaten Alman milleti derseniz tam da Başbuğ’un dediği gibi sıfat olur isim olmaz! 

Ama aynı şekilde Türk milleti derseniz sıfat olur. 

Türk ise bu coğrafyada yaşayan halkın ismidir. 


*Teröristler de insan mı?* 

Başbuğ, bu konuşmayı Harp Akademileri’nde yapmış. Eğer o akademide öğrenci olsa, bu konuşmasıyla yalnızca sosyolojiden, siyaset biliminden ve tarihten değil, Türkçeden de kalırdı... 

Ama en azından insanlıktan sınıfı geçmiştir! 

Başbuğ yeni bir keşifte bulunmuştur, teröristlerin de neticede insan olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. 

Bravo diyoruz! 

Ama biraz düşünse Başbuğ, hayvanların zaten terörist olamayacağını bilir, mesela bir öküz eline silah alıp Türk devletini yıkmaya çalışacak değildi ya! Mantıken teröristin insan türüne dahil olması gerekir, biyolojik olarak tabii. 

Ama biyolojik bir varlığın aynı zamanda o türe ait özellikleri de göstermesini beklersiniz. Yani bir insandan insanlık beklersiniz. Burada biyolojinin sınırları aşılır, etiğin, ahlakın sınırlarına girilir. 

Terörist bu sınırları aşıyor mu aşmıyor mu, ona bakılır. 

Mesela terör kardeş kavgası ise, bu insanca bir davranış mıdır? 

Mesela terörist bebek öldürüp hala insan kalabilir mi? 

Bu hem ahlakın hem de ceza yasalarının sınırına girer. 

Başbuğ *terörist kriminal bir suçludur* demektedir ki burada da yanılmaktadır. 

*Ne yani, teröristlik oto hırsızlığı gibi bir şey midir?* 

Ama Başbuğ bununla da yetinmemiş teröriste terörist bile dememektedir, konuşmasının bir yerinde terör örgütünden bahsederken şöyle demektedir:* “... 40.000’e yakın personelini kaybetmiştir.”* 

Yani neymiş, teröristler hem insanmış hem de personel! 

O zaman PKK’ya SSK bir yazı gönderse bari de şu personelin sigorta primlerini de ödemesini istese! 

Ama insanlığa dönersek, örneğin bir seri katil de neticede insandır. 

Bir tecavüzcü de neticede insandır. 

Başbuğ, kızına tecavüz edilen bir babaya tecavüzcü de neticede insandır diyebilir mi? 

Peki binlerce evladını teröre şehit veren bir halka nasıl teröristler de neticede insandır diyebilir! 

Başbuğ yine teröriste terörist demeden şunu da açıklamaktadır: 

*“Devlet, dağ kadrosunun örgütten ayrılmasını sağlayacak şekilde, mevcut yasal düzenlemelerin daha iyi şekilde uygulanabilmesini sağlamak için bazı değişiklikler yapmalıdır.”* 

Yani PKK’ya af çıkarılmalıdır! 

Başbuğ belki PKK’ya af isteyebilir, hatta kudreti vardır, bunu başarabilir de, ama bilmelidir ki o Genel Kurmay Başkanını ne kendi askeri ne milleti ne de tarih affeder. 

İsterse Osmanlı’nın son dönemindeki paşalara bir baksın... 


*Gökçe Fırat / turksolu.org / 20.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*şirazeden çıkmış yorumlar* 


Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nda yaptığı konuşmaya ilişkin yorumlar öyle şirazeden çıktı ki anlı şanlı, yüksek maaşlı gazeteci-yazar-yorumcu-analist-stratejist vs tayfasından *“Başbuğ ordu içi demokrasi mesajı verdi”* diyenler bile oldu!

Evet, ismi lazım değil birisi, televizyonlara çıkıp aynen böyle söyledi. *“Ordu içi demokrasi nasıl bir şey”* diye düşünüyor insan haliyle. Acaba bundan sonra subay terfilerinde alt kademenin görüşleri mi alınacak? *“Başçavuş Hasan, söyle bakalım sizin albayı generalliğe yükseltelim mi? Nasıl buluyorsun gidişatını?”* diye sorulacak mı? Yüksek Askeri şura lağvedilip yerine askeri birliklerde seçim sandıkları mı kurulacak?


Orduda görevler emir-komuta zinciri içerisinde yerine getirilir; terfi, ihraç gibi işler de Yüksek Askeri şura’da yapılır.* “Ordu içi demokrasi”* diye bir kavram nereye oturuyor, anlayan beri gelsin.* “Parti içi demokrasiyle”* karıştırdı galiba arkadaş…


Başbuğ’un konuşmasına yönelik yorumlara baktığımızda, sivilden beklenmeyen *“demokratlığın”* askerden beklendiğine tanık oluyoruz. Sen, siyasi partilerdeki katı lider egemenliğine sesini bile çıkarama, sonra askerden* “Ordu içi demokrasi”* bekle!


*“Başbuğ herkesi kucaklayan bir üslup kullandı”* buyuranlar da oldu. Başbakanların, siyasi parti başkanlarının, hatta din adamlarının bile *“herkesi kucaklamaktan”* imtina ettiği, çatışmacılığın dibine vurulduğu bir yerde,* “herkesi kucaklama vazifesi”* Genelkurmay Başkanı’na düşmüşse olmaz olsun öyle demokrasi.


*“Asker siyasetten kesinlikle uzak dursun”* diye bağırıp duran kim varsa, Başbuğ’un bu yüksek siyasi içerikli konuşmasından pek memnun kaldılar nedense. İlker Başbuğ, bu kavramının kaynağının her ne kadar Mustafa Kemal Atatürk olduğunu özenle vurguladıysa da, *“Türkiye halkları”* sözünün bazı *“etnik kimlikçi”* gönüllerde taht kurmasını önleyemedi. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın Atatürk’e dayandırdığı bu *“açılım”* bile *“Federasyonlaşmanın önündeki son engelin de kalkması”* olarak algılandı ve davullar zurnalar çalınmaya başlandı.


Bu hacimli konuşmadaki* “Bazı din eksenli cemaatler, kendilerini demokratik alanın oyuncusu olarak takdim etmekte, güçlü bir konuma geldiğine inanmaktadırlar. Bu güç imajı ve algısı yanıltıcıdır. Bazı cemaatler hedeflerine ulaşmada kendileri için en büyük engel olarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni görmektedir. Her fırsatta TSK aleyhine faaliyetlerde bulunmaktadırlar. Bu yapılanlara karşı, hukuk devleti kapsamında TSK’nın tepkisiz ve etkisiz kalacağını düşünmek büyük yanılgıdır”* bölümü ise bazılarının *“Başbuğ, Fethullah Gülen cemaatine mesaj verdi”* diye sevinmelerine neden oldu.


Unutulmamalı ki, bir cemaat Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın doğrudan muhatabı olmayı başarmışsa, ortada böyle bir* “güç”* gerçekten var demektir. Peki Başbuğ, madem bu mesajı verecekmiş de en az 60 adet cemaat mensubu veya cemaatlerin desteğiyle gazetecilik yapan bir takım zevatı neden *“onur konuğu”* statüsünde o toplantıya davet etmiş dersiniz? *“Gidin bu söylediklerinizi şeyhinize anlatın”* demek için mi?


Başbuğ’un haftalar önce olağanüstü anlamlar yüklenen konuşması daha çok irdeleneceğe benziyor. Algılama, yorumlama, mesaj çıkarmada saçmalamak serbest…


Peki, *“yorumcuların”* bu komediye varan değerlendirmeler yapmalarında Başbuğ’un hiç mi katkısı yok? Olmaz olur mu? Bir kere, TSK kendisini neden sürekli bir takım siyasi kavramlar karşısında sınavdan geçirme ihtiyacı duyuyor ki? Hani ordu siyasete karışmayacaktı? Biz bugün niye *“TSK Kürt meselesindeki bakışını yumuşattı (veya sertleştirdi)”* diye sevinmek durumunda kalıyoruz ki? Ve Ordu neden sürekli bir grup entelektüel zümreyi tatmin etme, onların *“yanlış anlamalarını”* giderme çabası içinde?


Siz hayatınızda, bir davetle ülkenin bütün kalburüstü yazar, çizer, gazetecisini *‘huzura’* diken, Huntington'dan Montesquieu'ya onlarca yazardan alıntı yaparak konuşan, entelektüelliğe zirve yaptıran, değme akademisyenlere taş çıkartacak siyasi ve sosyal analizler yapan bir Amerikan, İngiliz veya Fransız genelkurmay Başkanı gördünüz mü? Onlar kürsüye çıkınca ne anlatırlar? Askeri stratejiler, silah alım-satımı, savunma bütçesi, dünyanın bilmem neresindeki askeri operasyonlar vesaire…


üok mu sevinilecek, çok mu normal bir durumun içindeyiz yani?


*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 16.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Ne değişti?* 



“Bize göre Türkiye'nin ulus devlet yapısı tartışılacak ve tartışmaya açılabilecek bir konu değildir. üünkü bu yapı Türkiye'nin varlığı ile doğrudan doğruya ilgilidir"



“Bazı kesimler etnik kimliklerinin anayasal güvenceye kavuşturulmasını sık sık ve açıkça dile getirmektedirler. Bu görüş ulus devlet yapısını hedef almaktadır”



“Kimse Türkiye'den belirli bir etnik gruba kültürel alanın dışında, siyasal alanda grupsal düzenlemeler yapmasını 'demokratik istekler' aldatmacasıyla gizleyerek isteyemez ve bekleyemez”



“Ayrıca kültürel alandaki düzenlemeler herhangi bir şekilde siyasal alana doğru götürülmeye ve alt kimlikler üst kimliğe dönüştürülmeye çalışılırsa ve bu konular ülke gündemine kasıtlı olarak devamlı sokulursa, korkarız ki ülke kutuplaşmaya ve ayrışmaya sürüklenebilir. Bu, Türk toplumuna karşı yapılabilecek en büyük kötülüktür.”



“üniter devlet yapısına zarar verecek düzenlemelerden ve düşüncelerden kaçınılmalıdır.”



“AB'den beklentimiz Türkiye'ye diğer ülkelere olduğu gibi eşit davranılması ve Türkiye'den ulus devlet ve üniter devlet yapısını zayıflatabilecek isteklerde bulunulmamasıdır.”



Yukarıda tırnak içinde aktardığımız sözler satırı satırına o dönem Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olan Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a ait. Tarih 28 Ağustos 2008, yer Genelkurmay Karargahı, Olay Genelkurmay Başkanlığı devir teslim töreni…



Yeni Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın o törende yaptığı konuşmada en fazla akılda kalan, *“üniter devlet”* vurgusunu Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın gözlerinin içine sert sert bakarak tekrarlaması oldu. Tarihin en *“sert bakışlı”* konuşması bu törende yapıldı. O zamanlar kimse, *“İlker Başbuğ ile Erdoğan arasında Kürt sorunu da dahil olmak üzere pek çok konuda müthiş bir iş ve görüş birliği var”* şeklinde yazılar yazamıyordu. Bırakın, böyle yazılar yazmayı kimse bu fikri aklından bile geçiremiyordu. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın yukarıdaki sözleri Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan’ın gözünün içine baka baka söylediği bir ortamda kim böyle bir şeyi aklından geçirebilirdi ki?



Aradan geçen 8 ay zarfında köprülerin altından çok sular geçti. Genelkurmay Sözcüsü Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak’ın Cuma günleri yaptığı basın bilgilendirme toplantılarından ilginç* “açılımlar”, “değişim mesajları”* vs. gelmeye başladı. ürneğin Karargah, devlet televizyonundan Kürtçe yayın yapılmasını *“üniter devlete yönelik bir tehdit”* olarak algılamıyordu artık. 28 Ağustos’ta söylenen köşeli sözlerin içeriği ilk kez bu açıklamayla soru işaretli hale geldi.



Meclis’i protesto etmeleri, resmi törenlerde sırt dönmeleri vs. bir tarafa bırakalım. Ordu’nun üniter devlet yapısı gibi bazı konularda hükümetle aynı fikir ve hissiyat içinde olmadığı Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın bu konuşması ile o gün itibarıyla aşikar görünüyordu.



*“Başbuğ’un 3 gün önce Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nda yaptığı konuşma ile yukarıdaki konuşma arasındaki 7 farkı bulunuz”* oyunu oynayarak kendi zekalarımıza hakaret etmek niyetinde değiliz. Son konuşmadan herkes anlaması gerekeni anladı. İlk kez Atatürk’ün kullandığı *“Türkiye halkları”* deyiminin tarihin tozlu raflarından adeta arkeolojik kazı yaparak çıkarılması;* “değişime”* kılıf aramak için bu kadar üstün bir çaba gösterilmesi bile başlı başına pek çok şeyi açıklıyor.



Beklenmeyen bir şey değildi. şaşırtıcı olan sadece,* “değişim”* veya *“açılım”* denilen şeyin bu kadar çabuk gerçekleşmesi oldu. Acelesi olanlar var demek ki... Obama’nın ziyaretinden sonra on gün içerisinde 100 yılda atılamayacak adımlar atıldı: Ermenistan’ı tanıma- soykırım iddiasını kabul etme noktasına geldik, Azerbaycan’ı 20 yıl sonra yeniden Rusya’nın kucağına itmeyi başardık, Ruhban okulu, ekümeniklik ve Afganistan’a muharip birlik gönderme *“açılımlarının”* da çok kısa zamanda geleceği anlaşılıyor…



*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 17.04.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Asker ve asıl anlaşılır olmayan* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 12/05/2009* 


Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un dini tarikat ve cemaatlere sıcak bakmamasının bazı kesimler tarafından anlaşılır bulunmamasıdır, asıl anlaşılır olmayan. 

Evet, hiçbir ordu, mensuplarının bir tarikata, bir cemaate mensup olmasını istemez, çünkü bu, emir-komuta zincirinin parçalanması, otoritenin, komutanla tarikat yahut cemaat lideri arasında bölüşülmesi anlamını taşır.

Kimi kalemler, hayır, asker tarikat ve cemaatleşmeye de alışmalı, Türkiye değişiyor, dönüşüyor, sivil toplumun ve demokrasinin gereği bu, anlamında pek çok haber ve yorum üretti. Bu yorumların doğru, gerçekçi, faydalı ve uygulanabilir bulduğumu söyleyemem.

28 şubat sürecinde sorgusuz sualsiz ordudan atılan, başarılarından dolayı madalya ve takdirname verildiği halde, eşi başörtülüdür diye canından çok sevdiği Peygamber ocağından uzaklaştırılan subayların hiç olmazsa bir ikisine sahip çıkmış ve bu konuda değişik mahkemelerde yargılanmış vicdanı rahat bir kalem olarak, diyorum ki, olmaz, asker otoriteyi paylaşmaz, paylaşamaz, paylaşırsa ordu, ordu olmaktan çıkar, çözülür, böyle bir şeye müsaade etmek ne ise, siyasetin ordunun içine ve ordunun siyasete müdahalesine de müsaade etmek aynı şeydir; çünkü her ikisi de orduya aynı zararı verir. 

Denilirse ki, ordu, sivil zemindeki tarikat ve cemaatlere karışmasın, amenna.. 

Evet, ordu kendi içine baksın, sivil zeminlerdeki tarikat ve cemaatler de, kendilerini sigaya çeksin, şuraya buraya sızma gayreti göstermesin. Kimileri, yahu bu devirde nedir bu tarikat, nedir bu cemaat, nedir bu şeyh-mürit falan diyebilir, diyor da.. Lakin, demek bir şey ifade etmiyor, kökleri binlerce yıla uzanan sosyal ve kültürel var oluşlar emirle, kanunla, teknoloji ile, korku ile buharlaşıp silinmiyor, silinemiyor. üstelik, silinmesi de gerekmiyor. Elin Soroslarının, CIA ve MOSSAD kuruluşlarının demokrasinin boşluklarından sızıp sureti haktan renk ve elbiseler içinde sivil toplum kuruluşları oluşturarak devlet ve milletin ekonomisinden, kültür hayatına, siyasetinden sendika ve derneklerine kadar etkin olduğu bir Türkiye’de, bu tür oluşumlar, sahipsiz Türk’ün kendini, kendine ait olanı koruma refleksleridir. 
Bunun böyle olduğuna bütün samimiyetimle inanıyorum. ünemli olan bunların içerisine yabancıların ve gerçek İslam’ın dışındaki unsurların sızmaması, sızdırılmamasıdır.

Evet, ordu bünyesinde cemaat ve tarikat mensuplarını istememekte haklıdır, çünkü, cemaat mensubu için o cemaatin lideri, bir mürit için tarikatın başındaki kişi her şeyden öncedir, önemlidir, tek otoritedir, ona itaatsizlik, o kişi hakkında kalpten geçebilecek olumsuz bir düşünce, günahların en büyüklerindendir. Orduda da durum aynıdır. Komutan ne derse o yapılır, tartışılmaz, itaat edilir, komutan emrindekine ölmeyi emreder, o da ölür, şehit olur. Elinizi vicdanınıza koyunuz ve şu sorunun cevabını veriniz, bir kişi hem asker, hem mürit olduğunda ve komutanın emriyle cemaat lideri yahut tarikat şeyhinin istediği arasında kaldığında mürit/asker ne yapacaktır? Diyelim ki sohbette cemaat lideri yahut şeyh, Afganistan’da ABD’nin yanında yer almak kafirliktir, dedi, tuttu siyasi otorite de Afganistan’a asker gönderme kararı aldı, ordu Afganistan’a birlik gönderdi, birliğin içersinde, şeyhin sohbetinde bulunan o subay da var, ne olacak?

*üyleyse, asker, bünyesinde tarikat ve cemaat mensubu barındırmamakta haklıdır. Amma, aynı ordu Mason tarikatlarına bağlı askerleri de bünyesinde barındırmamalıdır.* Masonlar MGK’nın en itibarlı üyesi olur, piyasaya* “Mason Komutanlar”* adlı kitaplar sürülürse, yani, kitap dolusu mason askere sızmış, bir kitap dolduracak kadar asker, komutan, mason localarına üye olmuşsa, üstelik Atatürk’ün Masonlar için söyledikleri apaçık ortada durursa, bunu izah ve kabul etmek hiç ama hiç mümkün değildir. Allah(c.c.) ordumuzu bir anne sütü gibi saf ve temiz olarak ebediyete kadar, en güçlü şekilde var etsin. 

Ordusuz bir milletin başına neler geldiğini Filistin’de, Irak ve Afganistan’da her türlü çirkinliği ile gördük, görüyoruz. 

üstelik Haçlı Batının Türk’e kini Irak, Filistin ve Afganistan’dakinden bin beterdir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Devlette gizli görüşme olmaz*


Büyükanıt Genelkurmay Başkanı iken, 2007’de Dolmabahçe Sarayı’ndaki Erdoğan’ın makamına gitmiş, 2.5 saat görüşmüş ve daha sonra hiçbir açıklama yapılmamıştı. Erdoğan da Büyükanıt da görüşmenin sadece ikisi arasında kalacağını söylemişler, Erdoğan bunun üstüne bir de *“Bir ben, bir o, bir de Allah biliyor”* demişti.

Büyükanıt televizyonda konuşurken *“Bu gizli görüşme değildi, her şeyi konuştuk. Ama konuşulanların aramızda kalmasına karar verdik”* dedi. Bu olabilecek bir şey değildir. Devletin en önemli görevlerinde bulunan kişiler, sadece kendi aralarında kalacak konuşmalar yapamazlar.

Bu demokrasiye de hukuka da devlet terbiyesine de sığmaz. *Gizli görüşme farklıdır.*

Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplantıları da gizlidir. Ama burada konuşulanlar ilgili birimlerce paylaşılır ve uygulamaya konulur. Eğer devletin en tepesinde oturan iki kişi, sadece kendilerinin bildiği bir konuyu konuşmuşlarsa, bizim de bundan *“bir pazarlık mı yapıldı”* şüphesine düşmemize kimse şaşıramaz. 

** Can Ataklı / Vatan*


*Hürgeneral zevahiri kurtarma derdinde*
Son halife adayı Fatih Sultan Recep ile Dolmabahçe Sarayı’ndaki *“has oda”*da Genelkurmay Başkanı sıfatıyla *“sır görüşme”*yi yaptıktan iki yıl sonra konuştu hürgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt. 

Emekli tümgeneral *Naci Beştepe* de hürgeneralin bu şekilde zevahiri kurtaramayacağı kanısında: 

*“Bu ülkede yaşayan herkes Dolmabahçe Sarayı buluşmasından sonra sizde ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde her şeyin birden değiştiğinin ayırdına vardı. Orgenerallerin tutuklanmalarına ve yargılanmalarına elbette engel olamazdınız. Kimse sizden tankları yürütmenizi de beklemiyordu. Burası bir hukuk devleti olduğuna göre her şeyi hukukun içinde kalarak yapmanız da doğal olanıydı. (...) Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Ergenekon tabirini kullanmazken, siz Ergenekon’un mağduru olduğunuzu söylüyorsunuz.(...) Aynı dönemde görev yaptığınız orgeneraller suçlu ama sizin hiç haberiniz yok. 27 Nisan 2007’de bildiriyi yayımlayan sizsiniz ama iktidarın artan irticai eylemlerine karşı oturup silah arkadaşlarınızla hiç konuşmamışınız. Biz de inandık! Yaptığınızın doğru olduğuna inanıyorsanız neden devamını getirmediniz? Dolmabahçe faktörü mü?”* 

** Deniz Som / Cumhuriyet*

*(13.05.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ)*

----------


## bozok

*Yaşar Büyükanıt*


üniformanın içinde *“kudretli”* bir görünümleri olan Genelkurmay Başkanları, emekliliğe çekildiklerinde *“bizden biri”* oluverince sevinmek mi, yoksa üzülmek mi gerektiğini bilemiyor insan.

Verdikleri naif tepkilere, sıradan insanlara özgü yaklaşımlara şaşırıyorsunuz haliyle. Alçakgönüllülüğü abarttıkları da oluyor, içtenlik ve samimiyet ile safdilliği birbirine karıştırdıkları da…

Görkemli kürsülerde *“cehennemler kudursa kabusla uyanacaklar”* gibi, *“Kimse Türk Milleti’nin sabrını sınamaya kalkışmasın”* gibi, büyük üslÃ»plarla konuşan bu insanlar, bir televizyon programında *“Beni de dinlemişler; duyunca üzüldüm, şaşırdım”* şeklinde sıradan vatandaşlara özgü tepkiler gösterince bunu* “alçakgönüllük”* veya *“demokratlık”* mı, yoksa zafiyet olarak mı algılamak gerektiğini bilemiyor insan.


32. Gün programının yapımcıları Mehmet Ali Birand ve Rıdvan Akar, önemli bir habercilik olayını imza atarak, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin en kritik iki yılında genelkurmay başkanlığı yapmış Yaşar Büyükanıt ile kapağı kaldırılmamış konuları konuşmaya çalıştılar.


*“Konuşmaya çalıştılar”* diyoruz çünkü aslında Sayın Büyükanıt ne Dolmabahçe zirvesi, ne ordu içinde tertiplendiği söylenen bir takım darbe girişimleri, ne de örneğin MİT-Emniyet- Genelkurmay gibi devletin önemli kurumları arasında yaşanan güç savaşları ve çatışmalar konusunda *“ufuk açıcı”* açıklamalar yapmadı.

Buna rağmen basında büyütülmeye değer sözler sarf ettiyse, bunun nedeni açıklamaların içeriği değil, konuların ehemiyetidir.

ürneğin, Dolmabahçe zirvesi konusunda *“27 Nisan bildirisinde ne yazıldıysa onları konuştuk. Zaten gizli bir görüşme değildi, üniformam ile bir basın ordusunun ortasından geçip gittim”* dedi. Görüşmede sadece Başbakan ile kendisinin bulunduğu, tutanak tutulmadığı bilgisini de verdi Büyükanıt.

*Peki ama neden tutanak tutulmadı?* Madem* “bir basın ordusunun ortasından geçilip gidilerek gerçekleşmiş rutin bir programdı”* neden tutanak kuralına uyulmadı? üünkü, görüşme rutin ve açık görünümlü olsa da gündem *“özeldi”…*

Mehmet Ali Birand, biraz da Büyükanıt sade suyu tirit modunda gittiği için onun temposuna uyum sağlamak refleksiyle programı eğlenceli bir sohbet ortamına dönüştürmek istedi ama Rıdvan Akar daha ciddi sorular sorma peşindeydi. ürneğin, Büyükanıt’ın *“Dolmabahçe’de hiçbir özel konu konuşulmadı”* demesinden hemen sonra ikinci Ergenekon davasının ek delil dosyasında yer alan *Büyükanıt’ın elyazısıyla yazılmış bir belgeyi masaya koyması* son derece manidardı.


Haberci bu* “hamle”* ile şemdinli tezgahından nasıl alnının akıyla çıktığını anlatan Paşa’ya *“şemdinli’yi atlattınız ama size ondan çok daha büyük ve adı Ergenekon olan bir çığ dalgasının gelmekte olduğunu ima ettiler mi?”* sorusunun yöneltmiş mi oldu acaba.


üelişkili ve yetersiz açıklamalara tanık olduk. ürneğin, bir yandan dinlendiğini* “hissetmesi”* üzerine* “araştırma yaptırttığını”* ve bu şüphenin doğru çıktığını söylerken, diğer yandan *“Beni kimin dinlettiğini bilmiyorum”* demesini neye yormalı?* “Emniyet”* dememek için nezaket gösterme çabasına mı, yoksa bu tip devlet içi büyük çaplı savaşlar konusunda özellikle şahsı ile ilgili olarak hala bir şeylerden emin olamamaya mı?


Aynı şekilde darbe girişimlerini de *“hissettiğini”*, bu konuyu da araştırttığını, ancak hiçbir bilgi, belge ve bulguya rastlanamadığını söylüyor. *“1. Ordu Komutanı olduğum günden beri benimle uğraşıyorlar”* şeklinde ilginç de bir mesaj verdi arada. *Kim uğraştı?* Bu sorunun cevabını alamadık.


Büyükanıt’ın açıklamalarında ilginç olan detaylardan birisi de yine *“darbe girişimleri”* konusunda İlker Başbuğ ve Hilmi üzkök ile kelimesi kelimesine aynı şeyleri söylemesi, yani *“yok böyle bir şey”* demeleri. Her üç Paşa da bunu yaparken *“darbe günlüklerinin*” sahibi olduğu iddia edilen eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’i büyük bir itinayla koruyorlar. Bu da not edilmesi gereken önemli bir ayrıntı.


Mustafa Balbay’ın yazdığı *“Genç subaylar rahatsız*” haberinin amacının *“Genelkurmay üzerinde tam saha pres yapmak”* olduğunu söyledi. *“Kim?”* sorusu yine ortada kaldı. *“TSK içinden birileri mi?”* sorusuna ise kesin bir şekilde *“hayır”* yanıtını verdi. Balbay gibi haber kaynakları belli bir gazeteciye ordunun içinde olup bitenler konusunda haber sızdıran ve TSK mensubu olmayan kişi veya kişiler kim olabilir?


*Büyükanıt’ın açıklamalarında daha çok çözülmesi gereken şifre var.*



*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 13.05.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*Savunma Yetmez* 


Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanının gazeteciler ile yaptığı basın toplantısının genel niteliği savunmaydı. 

Ajan Medya Grupları, Türk Ordusu suç örgütüdür, darbe hazırlar şeklindeki, saldırılara karşı yapılmış bir hukuki savunma. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri suç örgütü değildir. Cümlesini kullanmadı. 
Kullanmadı ama konuşmanın oturduğu ana zemin buydu. 

Ordu kendisine karşı uygulanan örtülü kuşatmayı, demokrasi içindeyiz, konuşmaları ile aşamaz. 

Kuşatmayı uygulayanlar, her türlü kanunsuzluğu uygularken, siz demokrasi içinde kalarak bu kuşatmayı yaramazsınız. 

Ortada örtülü bir kuşatma var. Arkasında Batı'nın olduğu çok açık. 
Sürdürülen bu açık-kapalı savaşın, ajan provokatör tarafın çok önemli olanakları var. 

Nedir bu olanaklar? 

Ordunun elindeki lav silahından bin kat daha tesirli **ajan medya'*dır*. 

Savaşın eşit şarlarda ve aynı zeminde cereyan etmediği aşikardır. 

Başbuğ'un medya savaşını kazanabilmesi için her gün iki buçuk saatlik basın toplantısı yapması gerekir ki, bu imkansız. 

Demek ki, bu örtülü kuşatmanın yarılması için yapılması gereken başka işler var. 

Başlangıç hedef çok açık ve nettir. 

Feto-ajan örgütüne karşı, savunma yerine kapsamlı saldırıya geçmek. 

*Demokrasi ile yakından uzaktan ilgisi olmayan, "karşı taraf" ile hukuk zemininde kalarak savaşmak, yalnızca savunma demektir.* 


Zaten bu günkü ajan-medya guruplarının yazı ve tavırlarına bakarsanız; saldırılarına kaldıkları yerden devam ettiklerini görürsünüz. 


*üözüm Mustafa Kemal ilkelerini yeniden, acımasızca, tereddüt etmeden uygulamaya koymaktır.* 




*Bülent Esinoğlu / ilk-kursun.com / 30.04.2009*

----------

